# Benelli Supernova problem



## Tailfeathers (Dec 30, 2013)

My supernova has been misfiring quite a bit lately. Normally only happens on the first shot attempt. Called benelli and all they did was suggest taking it apart and cleaning it. Saw on a benelli thread where others were having problems like this with benilli pumps. Anyone here had similar problem or know any solutions.


----------



## trckdrvr (Dec 30, 2013)

does it go click?..just wondering if bolt isn't  being Slammed shut when loading for the hunt?
that would maybe explain why no fire after 1st shot but not following shots..


The B.Nova is a pump isn't it?


----------



## Tailfeathers (Dec 30, 2013)

Yea it's a pump and the bolt is being shut but even when shut is a little loose. After I chamber shells the bolt can be moved up and down a small amount with the pump. Asked the benelli guy on the phone if that might be the cause but he claimed that the bolt being loose was common and shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## mattech (Dec 30, 2013)

You may get a lot for help in the gunsmith forum. A lot of smart guys in there.


----------



## hawghntr21 (Dec 30, 2013)

I have a buddy that bought his wife a nova 20 pump and they are having the same problem...they sent it in to benelli and they said they "fixed" it...he got it back a couple weeks later and he is still having same problem


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 31, 2013)

Not cool.  I have a Nova.  It sits in the safe unused.  Cant comment on function.


----------



## across the river (Dec 31, 2013)

Tailfeathers said:


> My supernova has been misfiring quite a bit lately. Normally only happens on the first shot attempt. Called benelli and all they did was suggest taking it apart and cleaning it. Saw on a benelli thread where others were having problems like this with benilli pumps. Anyone here had similar problem or know any solutions.



It is most likely a spring issue.   Take the whole thing apart.  The bolt will will have a metal piece sticking out the back, which is the back of the firing pin,  When you push that the firing pen should poke through when the front part of the bolt is compressed into the firing position.  If it doesn't do that pretty easily, then you have an issue.  Mine did the same thing once, and it had some trash in it.  I took the bolt apart and cleaned it and the spring good and haven't had an issue since. If you oil it too much, it can stick too.   If you have used it for years the spring may be compressed.  You should be able to tell and then you just order a new spring and replace it.  Here is a schematic that shows you how to take it apart.


http://www.gunpartscorp.com/Manufac...8/NovaSeries-37854/NovaBoltAssembly-37621.htm


----------

